# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Bonsoir!

## Zhenya

Bonsoir! 
J'ai pens

----------

Moi aussi *Zhenya*, il faut que je travaille mon fran

----------


## майк

D

----------


## Pravit

Je pense, qu'il me стоит a apprendre le francais si bon, que je pourrais correcter vos fautes(and be more of a snob in general).   ::

----------


## brett

!Ah, bienvenue au salon fran

----------


## Zhenya

ah, merci beaucoup Brett!  
[quote]V

----------


## brett

[quote]Quote: 
tu m'ai corrig

----------


## Zhenya

> Il veux dire "vengeance" ou "retribution

 Ah, then "vederg

----------


## Dina

Les gars, il va falloir faire quelque chose au niveau des fautes !
Brett, je ne sais pas comment tu vas pouvoir aider la pauvre Zhenya, parce que tes messages en francais sont bourrees de fautes ... je n'essaie pas d'etre mechante : je suis juste realiste ...
bonne chance !

----------


## brett

It was just carry-over humour from our relationship on the Scandinavian forum. I wasn't serious about my abilities, it was just teasing. And, I had the impression she knew little to no French at all, till she came to this Lounge.  ::

----------


## Zhenya

> till she came to this Lounge.

   ::   
I hope you know that Zhenya is a mans name   ::

----------

I do feel relieved then ! No offense obvioulsy !You know, I was just trying to help !  ::

----------


## brett

> I do feel relieved then ! No offense obvioulsy !You know, I was just trying to help !

 D'accord!    

> I hope you know that Zhenya is a mans name

 Non?!! Ceci je ne'ai su pas!  ::   J'ai pens

----------


## Zhenya

[quote]Comme Zena the Princess Warrior. lol. D

----------


## Bugsss

Je suis Fran

----------


## Nathan

Je vois que je suis un mois en retard, mais je serais hereux de vous parler.   
Alors, je crois quelquefois qu'on doit laisser pisser les fautes d'orthographe.  Ca n'interesse gu

----------

Salut tout le monde!  
Ben

----------


## Bugsss

[quote=Nathan]Je vois que je suis un mois en retard, mais je serais hereux de vous parler.   
Alors, je crois quelquefois qu'on doit laisser pisser les fautes d'orthographe.  Ca n'interesse gu

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

Coucou!  ::   
Je m'appelle Marco et j'ai 17 ans. J'habite en Hollande et je m'int

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Fisico_Marco88_NL]Coucou!  ::   
Je m'appelle Marco et j'ai 17 ans. J'habite en Hollande et je m'int

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

Bonjour Spiderkat! 
Merci pour les corrections! Ce n'est pas souvent que j'oublie l'u de beaucoup!  ::   
Les vacances sont f

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Fisico_Marco88_NL]Bonjour Spiderkat! 
Merci pour les corrections! Ce n'est pas souvent que j'oublie l'u de beaucoup!  ::   
Les vacances sont f

----------


## Fisico_Marco88_NL

Je n'ai pas eu le fran

----------


## Kicki91

Bonjour *Zhenya*! J'aimerais causer avec vous en fran

----------


## Amaranta

Bonjour!  
Je suis belge francophone, passionn

----------


## Riko

[quote=Amaranta]Bonjour!  
Je suis belge francophone, passionn

----------


## s2c

[quote=Riko] 
J'ai besoin d'aide en fran

----------

